# Black Sails



## Wo7f (Jan 18, 2015)

Will anyone be watching this? Starts the 24th on Stars. I'll be watching.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 18, 2015)

An action-packed season one concluded with a cliffhanger, and nothing I've seen in the season two trailers indicates how that ending was resolved.

I'll definitely be watching.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 20, 2015)

Yupo can't wait for the second season. This show has the most interesting female characters. Oh and the only show on Television that has actually shown a penis... I laughed at NBC when they tried to do something similar with that other pirate show that they created... What was it called? I forgot.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 20, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> I laughed at NBC when they tried to do something similar with that other pirate show that they created... What was it called? I forgot.



_Crossbones_. It was pretty bad. I had to keep backtracking to decipher what John Malkovich's Blackbeard was muttering. The series is now resting in Davy Jones' Locker, I believe.


----------



## Wo7f (Jan 27, 2015)

Who liked the start of this season? I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 1, 2015)

Second show pretty cool. What does the spoiler icon look like? Don't want to give anything away who haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 3, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Second show pretty cool. What does the spoiler icon look like? Don't want to give anything away who haven't seen it yet.



The first season was losing my interest slowly but surely but the season season so far is so much better, better character writing, mean,brilliant Captain Flint.

I so love the focus on his mentality, the flashbacks.  Showing who he really is and was.  What he did in last weeks ep, i was as shocked as the glasses guy was by everything that happened.   I also like Rackham, his partner.


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 8, 2015)

Uh oh, now what is he going to do? Awesome show last night. I love those two together!  

I have got to find the spoiler button. But I think I did good.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 9, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Uh oh, now what is he going to do? Awesome show last night. I love those two together!
> 
> I have got to find the spoiler button. But I think I did good.



Damn Flint is so driven, badass in the 3 eps so far that after ep 3 i almost feel bad for Vane,scared for him.  Hell will rain and war is going down 

I like Bonny, Rackham.  That girl thought she could come between them and Bonny wouldnt have that in the end of ep 3.  I liked she might play with that girl sexually but she wont forget Rackham, her loyalty,feelings for him.  The girls first plan to get between them failed.


----------



## Michael Colton (Feb 9, 2015)

I really want to watch this but I don't get Stars. Le sigh. I want me pirates!


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler



I like that Vane and Eleanor are together. Not sure how long that will last, but like it. Rackham was so confused as to what was going on, it was hilarious. And so glad Vane cut that pirate's head off. Awesome!


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 16, 2015)

FIRE! 

In Flint's and Vane's position, what would you have done? 



Spoiler



Being a more diplomatic person, Flint should have taken the sit down option. Vane, being the one threatened with a more not understanding crew, really has no other option. But perhaps he could tell Vane that if he attacks, he'll also be attacking a governs daughter.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 16, 2015)

I tried watching the first episode with my wife and eldest daughter. Unfortunately, after a potentially interesting beginning, it was ruined by an utterly pointless and gratuitous 1 man and 5 women orgy scene. Women as property? Sigh. Had to switch off.


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 17, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Women as property? Sigh. Had to switch off.



Sadly it's historically accurate. Women did not have rights back then. But there are a couple women on the show who break these rules and have strong roles. Watching it with your eldest daughter had to have been awkward. 

Also, it was hard for me personally to get into it at first. I watched the second episode and then the first again before I made since of what was going on and only after that decided it might be worth my time. Some things are hard for me to watch and I find myself covering my face,  but I feel the story is a good one. I'm also curious of what it might have been like to live as a pirate. And I enjoy watching the strong woman roles develop despite their surroundings.  I have to admit however, it might not be for everyone.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 17, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Sadly it's historically accurate. Women did not have rights back then.



If it were accurate, the captain might experience that scene - but the whores would generally be large women (as that was historically considered attractive), with saggy boobs (bras are a century away), and brown teeth (from all the sugar cane). 

How popular would that have been to watch? 

Also, new members of a team in life and death situations usually must earn the respect of the others (_Platoon _did this really well). Considering that these pirates have had a disappointing voyage that earned so little that there's an air of mutiny, it made no sense that some would throw what's left of their money on someone they just captured, and who might run away from them immediately after.

It's a shame it's been sexed up by the execs, as the premise was interesting. But you're right - it might not be everyone, and there's plenty of TV programming out there.


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 18, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> If it were accurate, the captain might experience that scene - but the whores would generally be large women (as that was historically considered attractive), with saggy boobs (bras are a century away), and brown teeth (from all the sugar cane).
> 
> How popular would that have been to watch?



Lol! Good point I never thought of that.


----------



## Wo7f (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe Flint actually 



Spoiler



fired the cannons.


 Very different episode than what I was expecting. 



Spoiler



Flint is gay? Or I should say bi since he's with Miranda.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 28, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> I tried watching the first episode with my wife and eldest daughter. Unfortunately, after a potentially interesting beginning, it was ruined by an utterly pointless and gratuitous 1 man and 5 women orgy scene. Women as property? Sigh. Had to switch off.



They are pirates!!! What did you expect?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Feb 28, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Who liked the start of this season? I thought it was awesome!



The season is so much better than the first one! Good thing Starz already signed for season 3


----------



## Cli-Fi (Mar 1, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> If it were accurate, the captain might experience that scene - but the whores would generally be large women (as that was historically considered attractive), with saggy boobs (bras are a century away), and brown teeth (from all the sugar cane).
> 
> How popular would that have been to watch?
> 
> ...




Actually while your first sentence may be true. I just skimmed through the history of the Bahamas to see if what you said was true. Names, dates, places, and other life inspirations all seem to be eerily historically accurate. Except of course in the case of Captain Flint. He's completely Fiction. So I was happy to find this out. I wonder if Blackbeard or hints of him will appear in season 3?

EDIT: OK I just saw IMDB listing someone as being a member of Black Beard's Crew!!!!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Mar 1, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Very different episode than what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think it's clear that he loves Thomas more.



Does anyone keep thinking that Hamilton name has something to do Alexander Hamilton--Founding Father of US? Stuff about his early family is hard to come by however.

Yeah, this is the most unpredictable show I am currently watching


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 1, 2015)

Cli-Fi, about Blackbeard on the show. If you haven't seen season 1, don't read spoiler. 



Spoiler



Vain killed him and took his crew for his own. Vain used to be a member of his crew.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Mar 1, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Cli-Fi, about Blackbeard on the show. If you haven't seen season 1, don't read spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I did, but I do not think that those guys were Blackbeard and his crew. Reviews of the Show also do not state this. That's a rumor that's never been proven.

EDIT: On IMDB That guy is listed as Albinus. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2939430/?ref_=ttep_ep7


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 15, 2015)

Vain, a true pirate through and through. I love this character!
Silver, wow. He really does put his own interests first. 



Spoiler



backstabber!


----------



## Cli-Fi (Mar 16, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Vain, a true pirate through and through. I love this character!
> Silver, wow. He really does put his own interests first.
> 
> 
> ...



Silver is the ultimate con-man! Very Jack Sparrow-ish! I was so happy to see that, but actually saw that one coming. It was obvious from the beginning to me. I did not think that Eleanor was going to lock the gate. She certainly hesitated for awhile there. It looks to me like Rackman and Silver are going to team up, but we'll see.

I also enjoyed what Billy did for Captain Flint.


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 16, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> I also enjoyed what Billy did for Captain Flint.



I was pleased to see this as well! I like Billy. Loyal and true friend if only given the option.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 29, 2015)

Great booming (literally) season finale.



Spoiler



Never underestimate the resourcefulness of the pirate. Flint got his revenge, and then some!

John Silver's partial leg amputation matches the Treasure Island character, although he lost pretty much the whole leg in print. I'm wondering if Flint will ever suspect that Silver was behind the hijacking of the captain's Spanish gold.

I liked the little sneak preview of S3 following the S2 finale. At least we are not left wondering if the series will continue.


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree! Great finale!


Spoiler



I was wondering when Silver would lose his leg. Ouch!
Taking out the town was awesome! I only wonder what Ash's daughter will think of Flint now that her father is dead.
So the Spanish soldiers weren't sick? Glad they got the gold anyway. Actually I'm surprised they were successful.
Wonder if Vain will go after the Navel Army for Eleanor? I know she did him wrong and vise versa, but I love seeing this on again off again relationship.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 31, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Vain will go after the Navel Army for Eleanor? I know she did him wrong and vise versa, but I love seeing this on again off again relationship.





Spoiler



I highly doubt that Vane is done with Eleanor, although in the logic of pirate relations, he may consider the score settled with the killing of her father.

I also highly doubt that the Royal Navy is going to take the bombardment of Charleston lying down. The pirate community might find itself spread a little too thin if it divides its attention among rescuing Eleanor, dealing with the Spanish gold and defending Nassau against the Navy, especially when you consider the condition in which Flint left the Nassau fort.


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 31, 2015)

REBerg said...


Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I highly doubt that Vane is done with Eleanor, although in the logic of pirate relations, he may consider the score settled with the killing of her father.






And I said...


Spoiler



Oh yes, I consider her debt paid by her father's death. I just wonder if he will care that she is in danger, or is he done with her?


----------



## REBerg (Apr 1, 2015)

Spoiler



The nature of Vane's personal relationship with Eleanor may, indeed lead him to make a rescue attempt. In fact, Flint might encourage him to take that route just to get him out of the way while he concentrates on the defense of Nassau. On that topic, I've got some ideas.

I don't know why the Nassau fort cannons had a range shorter than the range of a man-of-war anchored in the harbor, which seems to make those guns kind of useless. Flint took advantage of that mismatch to decimate the fort, an action which surely could be repeated by the Royal Navy when it arrives.

Now, if I were Flint (argh! the pirate's life!), here's what I would do:

forget about repairing the fort. Any efforts there would be a waste of time and resources. As is, the fort's appearance might actually bolster the confidence of the navy officers
salvage any still functional fort cannons
move all but one or two cannons out of the fort and hide them along the shoreline within range of ships in the harbor. Add to that firepower as necessary by relocating cannons from the Spanish man-of-war
wait until the English ships show up, and give them time to get comfortable in the harbor
open fire with the remaining cannons in the fort, getting the navy ships to concentrate their fire on the fort
open up with the shoreline cannons and sink the whole English task force before they know what hit them. Surprise!
Handed a defeat like that, the English Navy could conceivably abandon the whole idea of bringing the pirates to justice.



Then, maybe not.


----------



## Wo7f (Apr 1, 2015)

Good strategy REBerg!


Spoiler



I also wondered why the cannons couldn't reach the ship's cannons. Shorter range perhaps? I have to disagree with the fort, however. If given enough time, I'd repair the fort, replace the short range cannons with long range, taken off of a few pirate ships (Argh! Hopefully some pirates will donate since this involves their survival as well). Have some pirate ships in the water, ready for action. And a few hiding for ambush and reinforcements. I do like your idea of putting some cannons along the shore line. I would also give the illusion that the fort and island are weak and defenseless. If the Navy does happen to reach the shore, I'd have pirates ready, buried in the sand, and attack from behind. Hmmm... with both of us strategizing, the Navy the doesn't have a chance! LOL!


----------



## REBerg (Apr 1, 2015)

Fan power!

Starz would do well to call for rewrites and take advantage of our talents. I envision a lucrative consultant offer coming our way.

How would this work for the final scene in the series?

_Ten years have passed since the events of season 2. Charles and Eleanor have worked out their difficulties, married and become the proud parents of two boisterous youngsters, Charles Jr., 9 and Maxine 6-1/2.

The scene is the Vanes' well-appointed Nassau coastal home, made possible by the couples' share of the Spanish gold. It's Christmas Day, and it's Chuck and Ellie's turn to host the holiday gathering. A dozen or so relatives and close friends are about begin scrumptious dinner when little Max pipes up.



Spoiler



“Daddy, Daddy! Tell us again about time you and your old crew tortured Grandpa to death!”

(Awkward silence)


_


----------



## Wo7f (Apr 2, 2015)

The only outcome I see to the end of this series is a bloodbath of Nassau's downfall and civilization taking over. Perhaps a few pirates escape, change their names, and go to the new world to seek out different adventures.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 24, 2016)

It's baaack!
And Captain Flint is in a very, very bad mood.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2017)

And so ends *Black Sails*. Who'da thunk that such a bore-me-to-tears first series could turn into a gripping pirate drama? The ship-to-ship battles were quite something, Toby Stephens was superb as Flint, and the overall story was coherent and compelling. I've got a real itch now to dig out my copy of *Treasure Island*.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Apr 3, 2017)

Lenny said:


> And so ends *Black Sails*. Who'da thunk that such a bore-me-to-tears first series could turn into a gripping pirate drama? The ship-to-ship battles were quite something, Toby Stephens was superb as Flint, and the overall story was coherent and compelling. I've got a real itch now to dig out my copy of *Treasure Island*.



That was one long Con Silver played on Flint. Got him in the end too! When Silver said, Flint didn't need to know his story, that's when he knew he'd won, the fight before it even began. Flint knew too, but didn't press because they were friends.


----------

